# Strings vergleichen in NASM



## dave-g86 (20. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute, 
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte in Assembler einen String eingeben und diesen dann mit einem vorgegeben String, der in einer Variable steht, vergleichen. Das Problem ist dass mir nur die BIOS-Interrupts zur Verfügung stehen. Ich programmiere unter NASM, hoffe doch mal, dass mir da jemand helfen kann.


----------

